# December Stock Tipping Competition Entry Thread!



## Joe Blow (24 November 2005)

This month's competition is looking considerably healthier than last month's!  Porper has lept to the front convincingly during November and is managing to hold off some stiff competition from both happytrader and JetDollars. Can he hang on...

Once again I'd like to extend my sincere thanks to Marketech  - specialists in online and full service CFD and margined Foreign Exchange trading - who continue to show their support for ASF by sponsoring the stock tipping competition. Please show them yours by paying them a visit at www.marketech.com.au!

Now lets quickly recap the rules:

1. You MUST have at least a minimum of 10 posts AND an average of at least 0.30 posts per day to enter. You can see your posts per day average by clicking on your user name and viewing your public profile... your average is displayed right next to your 'total posts'.

2. Each entrant may choose one ASX listed stock. Stocks with a price of less than $0.01 are ineligible for the competition.

3. The winner is the person whose selected stock performs the best in percentage terms between December 1 and December 31.

The first placegetter will receive a year's subscription to their choice of either Shares, Personal Investor, Money or Wealth Creator magazine (or $50 cash). The second placegetter will receive the runner up prize of $25 cash.

You have until midnight on November 30 to enter. Those who qualify, please post your entries in this thread. Remember, once you have selected your stock, you CANNOT change it for any reason.

Good luck all!  

P.S. Starting this month, Otrader  will be giving away a free copy of their fantastic portfolio management software to the competition entrant who has the best average return over each three month period. The first copy will be given away at the end of February to the best performer over December, January and February. If you already own a copy of Otrader, you will win a license for a second PC that you can use yourself or give away to a friend or family member. Take a look at what Otrader has to offer now at www.otrader.com.au and get started with a 20 day fully functional trial!


----------



## tarnor (24 November 2005)

SAU again...  delayed drill results.. should get some action soon..

stupid wooden spoon


----------



## johnno261 (25 November 2005)

MGX please Joe!


----------



## son of baglimit (25 November 2005)

FRE again - ta


----------



## clowboy (25 November 2005)

hmmm


EMI please joe


----------



## doctorj (25 November 2005)

FAR again please.  SGT, Eagle and WA-254P to spud.


----------



## powwww (25 November 2005)

BTA please


----------



## Happy (25 November 2005)

BLT


----------



## canny (25 November 2005)

NEO please Joe.
Should fire December while everything else is going into end of year mode!! That's the theory!!


----------



## Profitseeker (25 November 2005)

BUY Please.


----------



## canny (25 November 2005)

Happy said:
			
		

> BLT



Happy - I'm starving - could I have mine toasted please!!!!!!!!


----------



## brisvegas (25 November 2005)

GUN
for me . hope this one doesnt bolt before the gun


............. Pete


----------



## amohonour (25 November 2005)

NSA please


----------



## Fleeta (25 November 2005)

BTC for me...


----------



## jobar (25 November 2005)

MRE please !!


----------



## crocdee (27 November 2005)

AIM again thanks Joe


----------



## amohonour (28 November 2005)

darn NSA could have waited a week up 66% arghhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## Milk Man (29 November 2005)

SLX please- that is for the december *2005* comp.:twak:


----------



## Knobby22 (29 November 2005)

csm


----------



## rozella (29 November 2005)

SNN for me


----------



## Kauri (29 November 2005)

I'll take a punt on LEG thanks Joe..


----------



## chicken (29 November 2005)

I am going for MGX thanks Joe


----------



## chicken (29 November 2005)

chicken said:
			
		

> I am going for MGX thanks Joe



seeing that it has been taken.....my stock which gave me 3 wins....SBM again thank you.....let the game begin......


----------



## Yippyio (30 November 2005)

BNB - up trend coming soon...........


----------



## happytrader (30 November 2005)

TTR again for me please.

Cheers
Happytrader


----------



## Porper (30 November 2005)

TGF for me please Joe.

Junior Gold stock and if the Gold price can consolidate above $500.00, she will fly imo.


----------



## RichKid (30 November 2005)

MAH (Macmahon Holdings) for me please Joe, diversified company with exposure to the resources boom, classic bullish trend as described in the MAH thread charts.


----------



## bvbfan (30 November 2005)

I'll have ADY thanks


----------



## sam76 (30 November 2005)

RBY please


----------



## Bronte (30 November 2005)

FXJ Please Joe


----------



## el_ninj0 (30 November 2005)

RPT for me thanks joe.


----------



## GreatPig (30 November 2005)

I'll take TOX thanks.

Cheers,
GP


----------



## Bingo (30 November 2005)

MUL please.


----------



## dutchie (30 November 2005)

G'day Joe

WTE for me please.


----------



## brerwallabi (30 November 2005)

HIG for me please


----------



## crash82au (1 December 2005)

ocl please - if its not to late - qld time - my bad


----------



## markrmau (1 December 2005)

SGN if it is not too late. Thanks.


----------



## websman (1 December 2005)

Great thread guys!

This is my first post on this board, but I'm already enjoying it.  If y'all don't mind, I'll try to find a pick to enter in the near future.  

Websman...

I can also be found at this board.  <edited out>


----------



## websman (1 December 2005)

websman said:
			
		

> Great thread guys!
> 
> This is my first post on this board, but I'm already enjoying it.  If y'all don't mind, I'll try to find a pick to enter in the near future.
> 
> ...




oops, I just noticed that I don't meet the requirements to enter a pick yet.  But if you guys don't mind, I'd still like to hang around and maybe learn a few things from you.   

Thanks!

Webs...  Illogical Vulcan


----------



## RichKid (1 December 2005)

websman said:
			
		

> oops, I just noticed that I don't meet the requirements to enter a pick yet.  But if you guys don't mind, I'd still like to hang around and maybe learn a few things from you.
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> Webs...  Illogical Vulcan




Hi Websman,
You're more than welcome to join us here on ASF and contribute but please be aware of the forum code of conduct (link at foot of each page next to paypal logo) and posting guidelines (sticky thread at top of each forum), we don't allow links to help you promote other forums (as you had done to yours). Please read the first post in this thread for tipping comp eligibility criteria. 

Look forward to reading your posts, you might be interested in the International Markets forum in particular here on ASF.

Thanks!
RichKid
moderator


----------



## websman (1 December 2005)

RichKid said:
			
		

> Hi Websman,
> You're more than welcome to join us here on ASF and contribute but please be aware of the forum code of conduct (link at foot of each page next to paypal logo) and posting guidelines (sticky thread at top of each forum), we don't allow links to help you promote other forums (as you had done to yours). Please read the first post in this thread for tipping comp eligibility criteria.
> 
> Look forward to reading your posts, you might be interested in the International Markets forum in particular here on ASF.
> ...




Thanks Rich.  Sorry about the rule violation.


----------



## RichKid (1 December 2005)

websman said:
			
		

> Thanks Rich.  Sorry about the rule violation.




No drama, enjoy your stay and thanks for taking time to read the rules.
All the best!


----------



## canny (1 December 2005)

Has anyone pointed out yet that the crocdee AIM tip is up twice on the table, with a wrong starting figure, so it's showing up as 1st and 2nd right now with incorrect info?
Joe, Can you alert marketech?
Cheers
Let's hope for an interesting month.


----------



## RichKid (1 December 2005)

canny said:
			
		

> Has anyone pointed out yet that the crocdee AIM tip is up twice on the table, with a wrong starting figure, so it's showing up as 1st and 2nd right now with incorrect info?
> Joe, Can you alert marketech?
> Cheers
> Let's hope for an interesting month.




Thanks canny, we're on to it!


----------



## Lyehopper (2 December 2005)

websman said:
			
		

> Thanks Rich.  Sorry about the rule violation.



These Aussie's kickin ya around a little huh Webs?....hehehe  

Guess you ain't HUGE over here yet.... Won't be long dude. 

~Lye


----------



## websman (2 December 2005)

Lyehopper said:
			
		

> These Aussie's kickin ya around a little huh Webs?....hehehe
> 
> Guess you ain't HUGE over here yet.... Won't be long dude.
> 
> ~Lye




LYE!!!     Another Yank comes aboard?  Welcome dude!


----------



## pennystock (4 December 2005)

RCD....For me thnx
Quality stock thats had a fair run but still more I hope.


----------



## RichKid (5 December 2005)

pennystock said:
			
		

> RCD....For me thnx
> Quality stock thats had a fair run but still more I hope.




Hi pennystock, welcome to ASF!
Please read the first post in this thread, you need to qualify to enter the comp. Next months comp is not far away so good luck!


----------

